# SGI fishing



## GAturkeyhunter (Aug 31, 2017)

Hey guys, I'm heading to St. George island for the weekend and I'm hoping to fish most everyday. I'm just trying to figure out what the fish maybe hitting right now. Last time I went I had good success with shrimp under a popping cork and Gulp Alive when fishing for redfish, trout, and flounder on the bay side of the island. We stay at the north end of the island near the park. I'm also looking for possibly some more places to fish for more trout and redfish. The only 2 places I've been so far are the sanctuary(?) and a place closer to the plantation where people put in kayaks and such. I also do some surf fishing with the family, and usually shrimp works well from what I remember, but if anybody knows of anything better to maybe catch more variety it would be appreciated! Thanks in advance.


----------



## Mako22 (Sep 1, 2017)

Well I'm headed down there myself soon and I like to surf fish at the State Park. I use a weight slide to fish the surf line for Whiting and have good success doing so this time of year. Also I will be fishing off the old bridge one morning (bay side of island). I have a bridge net that I need to get wet again  You can bounce a mud minnow along the bridge pillions from up top and catch flounder.


----------



## MudDucker (Sep 1, 2017)

I hear the redfish are running.  You might want to try the Sikes cut for the big boys.


----------



## Dustin Pate (Sep 1, 2017)

You are going to have a falling tide in the evenings all weekend. If you put a finger mullet somewhere close to this yellow circle between 5:00-7:30 p.m., you should catch your share of redfish.


----------



## GAturkeyhunter (Sep 1, 2017)

MudDucker said:


> I hear the redfish are running.  You might want to try the Sikes cut for the big boys.



Isn't that the plantation side? I thought you couldn't access that side without a code? I may have to wait for a car to come through and follow them in one afternoon


----------



## Rabun (Sep 1, 2017)

GAturkeyhunter said:


> Isn't that the plantation side? I thought you couldn't access that side without a code? I may have to wait for a car to come through and follow them in one afternoon



Yes sikes cut is in the plantation...don't plan on being able to "sneak in" behind another car...the gate is manned with security.

There is great fishing all over SGI.  Dustin Pate has provided some detailed information on this site re SGI...search his threads.  East of the bridge landing are many good locations all the way to the east end of the island in the state park.  I like fishing out of a kayak if you have access to one...or just rent them.

Hope you get into some!


----------



## BIGGUS (Sep 3, 2017)

The spot Dustin circled in yellow is the boat ramp at the Boy Scout camp in the state park. A great place to fish! Bring bug spray!


----------

